
Show HN: Compare Search Results of Google vs. Duck Duck Go - bko
https://search-compare.netlify.com/
======
bko
One thing I was surprised when building this comparison was how bad duck duck
go in terms of conspiracy. I would expect that a less sophisticated search
would take a search term like "vaccines dangerous" and suggest sites that
claim vaccines are dangerous, but DDG gives you anti-vaxx sites even with a
more neutral question like "Are vaccines dangerous?"

Other than that, I'm an avid DDG user although I !g maybe ~25% of the time,
mostly on technical matters.

